# Naruto 622 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Predict away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jad (Feb 20, 2013)

Strap your self in, we are in for the long haul, a few thousand years of flash back chapters. God, the worst thing that could have happened.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, Hashirama and Madara, so epic. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 20, 2013)

*Chapter 622 Prediction:*   A bitter rivalry

Flashbacks continue, rivals until the end.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 622 Prediction:*   A bitter rivalry
> 
> Flashbacks continue, rivals until the end.



Yeah, but which flashback?


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2013)

80% of the chapter showcases Hashirama and Madara at different points of their life. Chapter ends as we get back into the VotE fight between them.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm just gonna c&p my prediction from 621 since it was meant for the entirety of Hashirama's flashback anyways.



bearzerger said:


> I know it's too much for a single chapter, but here goes anyway:
> 
> There'll be plenty of tvote action. Cool moves, lots of destruction, but nothing really to talk about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2013)

> Strap your self in, we are in for the long haul, a few thousand years of flash back chapters. God, the worst thing that could have happened.



Why would you prefer Naruto and Obito shit over this?


----------



## Annabella (Feb 20, 2013)

I think in 622 will continue to focus more on Hashirama and Madara's friendship/rivalry and maybe show them when they were a bit more grown up?

 I hope we see Izuna at some point. His death played a major role in Madara's descent into darkness, Hashi should explain this to Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll permit 3-4 pages to non-VOTE material, and nothing more.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

most likely them growing up,fighting,it might take some chapters though till we see what happened with their VOTE fight.
i do hope we'll get a glimpse about Hashiramas sage powers.


----------



## Jad (Feb 20, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why would you prefer Naruto and Obito shit over this?



No, it's because it has Rock Lee and Gai in it. I have no invested interest in either Madara, Hashirama, or in fact the story of Naruto. Just interested in seeing what Gai and Rock Lee continue to do on the battlefield.

You may think the fight/scene is shit, but I don't, just as I don't like what's happening at the moment and you do. Personally, I don't like Naruto the manga besides the few glimpses of my favs. It got old FAST.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

Rock Lee and Gai?

Jad, go to your room.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

_
"That was the first time I met Uchiha Madara."_

Guys, we're in for the greatest love story of Shinobi World.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 20, 2013)

I think we'll keep on seeing Madara and Hashirama's childhood and maybe towards the end we'll see the Vote battle again.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel the flash back will be short. I don't see it last for another 10 chapters.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2013)

Jad said:


> Strap your self in, we are in for the long haul, a few thousand years of flash back chapters. God, the worst thing that could have happened.



I agree.
Even though I don't care about Guy or Lee (but I want see the 8th gate), I
want the Hokages join the War and fight.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 20, 2013)

Kishimoto being the predictable douche he is, will try to write a short story resemblng the rivalry between Sasuke & Naruto, with roles reversed. Madara being the underdog in this case.

Lets hope he doesn't extend it more than just 1 chapter. But he might. 1 chapter for childhood and 1 chapter for adulthood & conclusion of their battle.

So yeah, brace yourselves.

Long flashbacks are coming.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 20, 2013)

We'll get a forbidden love friendship between Hashirama and Madara as their clans don't allow it. It's gonna be romantic like Romeo and Juliet.

It seems that Hashirama has always been better than Madara and that Madara has always been trying to catch up to him. I wonder how long Hashirama is going to stretch it considering the rush they are in.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 20, 2013)

I predict a flashback in a flashback within a flashback


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

Next chapters will show Madara and Hashirama's transition from friends to lovers


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

saphira said:


> Next chapters will show Madara and Hashirama's transition from friends to lovers



How about no?


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 20, 2013)

Flashbackception


----------



## Xin (Feb 20, 2013)

Flashback in flashback about the relation of Madara and Hashirama.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 20, 2013)

My Review of the latest Naruto chapter:

[YOUTUBE]K0OzYJaidEk[/YOUTUBE]

How will Hashirama combat the buddha God Hashirama summoned? What type of attack will the Buddha god use?


----------



## Udontard4ever (Feb 20, 2013)

i hope sasuke sarutobi makes an appearance


----------



## God Hand (Feb 20, 2013)

I predict One Thousand Years of Death/Pain coming, using all ten thousand hands of the Senpō: Mokuton Shinsūsenju.

Poor poor Madara


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder if they'll show how Madara and Izuna got their MS. I'm guessing death of their parents?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 20, 2013)

Flashbackception.  
.


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 20, 2013)

Udontard4ever said:


> i hope sasuke sarutobi makes an appearance


He was from Hashirama's time and most likely a very important shinobi to the point of an Uchiha give that name to her son.

He should appear but not in next chapter I guess.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Flashback lasts another year and Kishi forgets about Naruto and Sasuke. And nothing of value was lost.

Really, I don't know how long this will be. I suspect the Izuna stuff will be reserved for Madara, seeing as Kishi is trying to hype that relationship up now.

622 - Childhood and upbringing.
623 - Treaty and Konoha
624 - Madara leaves and years later, VotE
625 - Wrap-up and lecture. 
Possibly another chapter between 622 and 624.

Then later Madara gets a little recap, then a lot on Izuna and a lot on his hunt for RS information in the in-between years, seeing as Kishi hinted at a lot happening there and Hashirama obviously knows nothing about it.

I'd go for much longer though.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2013)

more info about when they were kids and we see some of the fight between the years


----------



## calimike (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this Hashirama and Madara Gaiden movie project for 2014?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

12 year-old Madara gets annoyed for the first time by Hashirama's carefree and out loud laughter for anything.

Also predicting cameos from Tobirama and Izuna.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably a narrated sequence of flashbacks, leading up to Madara and Hashirama at their full potential


----------



## auem (Feb 21, 2013)

i bet my right nut that Hashi-Mito-Madara love triangle will be hinted next chapter....


----------



## Klue (Feb 21, 2013)

auem said:


> i bet my right nut that Hashi-Mito-Madara love triangle will be hinted next chapter....



I have a jar ready with your name on it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Hashirama teaches Madara how to skip rocks. Madara can't do it and instead skips meteorites. Hashirama doesn't want to lose so he skips the entire lake. Madara one ups him by skipping the entire planet across the solar system. Hashirama counters by having the planets juggled by his ten hand baby version of the thousand hand thing. However many years pass until they are old enough to show them make passionate love making. Then Mito walks in, blackmails Hashirama and that's when everything went downhill.

Or something like that.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2013)

I predict:

*Mokuton: Bitchslap of the thousand hands!*


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 22, 2013)

I predict takL brings the preview


----------



## Panther (Feb 22, 2013)

I predict: Mads and Hashi's childhood and upbringing, some more history about Senju and Uchiha clans and possibly some from the Uzumaki clan trough Mito.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 22, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict takL brings the preview



The preview will just say something obvious like  "Hashirama and Madara rivals?!" and then "What is the truth of the village?" for the third time which will not be answered.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 22, 2013)

For the longest time, I can honestly say that i am waiting for next week's chapter. 
I want to see more of the Uchihas in their golden days, under Madara's reign. 
I want to see Hashi in a true battle.





POST#2370


----------



## plot1st (Feb 22, 2013)

622 - something along the lines of Madara's parents getting killed by Senju, Hashirama and Madara's first epic showdown, more Hashi-Madara bromance and the founding of Konoha 

623 - something like Hashirama making controversial decisions as Hokage Madara didn't like, back to VoTE, Madara gets impaled by Hashirama's giant f*ck you sword 

624 - hopefully something out of Minato


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2013)

we see more of madara maybe we see the uchiha who madara killed to get his MS. and we see more of the duo growing over time


----------



## Garfield (Feb 23, 2013)

Well right now we're at second level flashback. The inception needs to go deeper. Next chapter we go to when they were being conceived.


----------



## Sete (Feb 23, 2013)

I just hope we don't see cowboy hats!(dramatic tone here).(except for pika and his/her kinkiness)


----------



## auem (Feb 23, 2013)

the image is still relevant....


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 23, 2013)

We will hear about Senju, Uchiha and Uzumaki clans.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 23, 2013)

Previewing Chapter 622:

[YOUTUBE]eXcfgwTbY30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Feb 24, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> _
> "That was the first time I met Uchiha Madara."_
> 
> Guys, we're in for the greatest love story of Shinobi World.



"I'm coming, Madara!"

I think that the story has become so haywire it's hard to make a prediction .
I'm giving it the (hopefully epic and easier to read) VOtE fight , with some flashback of them growing up and then them turning on eachother .

The Hokage just better not be able to persuade Sasuke to not destroy Konoha . And honestly that's where I see this going .


----------



## Magician (Feb 24, 2013)

Flashback, hopefully we'll see at least _some_ of the fight.


----------



## ed17 (Feb 24, 2013)

I predict hashi and madara jankenpon rivalry


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 24, 2013)

I predict we will see Kid Mito soon and a love triangle between hashi Mada and her occured


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 24, 2013)

plot1st said:


> 622 - *something along the lines of Madara's parents getting killed by Senju*, Hashirama and Madara's first epic showdown, more Hashi-Madara bromance and the founding of Konoha
> 
> 623 - something like Hashirama making controversial decisions as Hokage Madara didn't like, back to VoTE, Madara gets impaled by Hashirama's giant f*ck you sword
> 
> 624 - hopefully something out of Minato



Oh please no.  Not really seeing that happening though. 

The 3 Levels of Madara's Childhood Possibilities​
*Joke:*
Madara was probably raised by migrant hyenas or something. Or he's from a one-parent home and that one parent liked Izuna infinitely better because he didn't sit around and throw rocks/eat dirt/rub mud in his hair all day like Madara did. 

*What is likely, given Kishi's style: *
Madara's parents were probably royalty with extreme expectations of him, which only furthered his inferiority complex. Imagine hearing "Oh look at that Senju boy, with such a powerful jutsu. Look at how he is helping his clan! And what are you doing again?"

*My fanfic headcanon:*
His mom dies giving birth to Izuna, which led to his weird, moderately uncomfortable obsession with his little brother (his death was not only his own death, but the death of his mother by extension), and his father was some masked psycho which led to his interest in masked realities. The latter could also explain why he fixed Obito's body up so that barring _his face_, it was pretty normal to the naked eye. Madara could easily have fixed his face, but he left him disfigured, didn't even give a new eye, and forced him to wear a mask. 

I analyze this manga too much.


----------



## titantron91 (Feb 24, 2013)

Madara and Hashirama became stone-throwing playmates. Tobirama and Izuna comes over... revealing that they hate each other. Madara and Hashirama calm down their little brothers.

Flash forward to Madara's teen years. He, Izuna, and their parents had a skirmish against the Senju, which is led by Hashi and Tobirama. Madara and Izuna's parents die and their last words are "defeat the pretenders... take back the heirloom that's rightfully our clan's" and the Uchiha bros awaken MS. Madara and Izuna wipe out the whole Senju forces alone except for Hashirama and Tobirama, who were both gravely injured. They successfully escape thanks to Hashirama's Mokuton.

Flash forward to Hashirama leading the Senju to the top of the shinobi world, with his newfound Sage powers. Meanwhile Madara's eyesight is fading while Izuna opted to give his eyes to his brothers and start being a blind ninja. Madara gains EMS but Hashirama offered a truce.

The Senju and the Uchiha formed an alliance called Konoha. In one of the battles the engaged to... Izuna was injured near to death by enemy ninja due to numbers advantage. Tobirama abandoned Izuna to die alone while he retreats the forces since it's the mission above everything else for him. The Uchiha members who saw the incident recovered Izuna's body and reported it to Madara. He was furious.

The Uchiha, tired of all the conflict Madara is starting due to his wariness of the Senju's underhanded tactics, dismissed Madara's plea and offered a more formal investigation. Tobirama denied accusations and since the strategically assembled platoon Tobirama made is composed of many Uchiha haters, Madara's plea is rendered meaningless. The Uchiha members of Tobirama's crew were imprisoned for life. Madara had enough...

Back to VotE... Madara activates his MS jutsu Inari... which drains all life energy in the surroundings and turns the energy into giant spirit foxes. The spirit foxes restrain the Sensusenju's movements. Madara then uses his other MS jutsu Amatsu Mikaboshi, a deluge of black ether that slowly disintegrates everything it smothers. The Sensusenju's thousand arms got disintegrated by AM and got its head blew off by Susanoo Kyubi's Bijudama and Yasaka Magatama.  Hashirama counters by continuously summoning forests to keep Madara's assault at bay.

The fight lasted for a whole day and the whole land is razed down to almost nothing. Hashirama's slowly growing his appendages. He's not in Sage Mode anymore. Madara's exhausted and he reverted back to his basic Sharingan form. Madara says "your stubborn will to live is amazing... but as you regenerate I will just cut you down again and again and again until you at last die... what?"

Madara's starting to lose the ability to move. Hashirama replied "at last it has worked... my last resort... I let out pollens in the air that contains a sealing jutsu. The pollens will seal your chakra points, nullifying your ability not only to mould chakra but to move also. It will only activate when you reach a certain chakra level low."

Madara answers "this sealing jutsu... Mito... you bitch!" 

"Like your brother giving his eyes to you... I also have something given by my loved one... I'm sorry Madara. This has to end here." Hashirama summons his swords and stabs him through his torso. Madara's will released him from the seal and summons a sword to stab Hashirama. Madara gets impaled while pulling out his sword from Hashirama. Hashirama writhes in pain.

Hashirama: He still had the willpower to resist the seal? Such hatred...

Madara: You may win this battle, Hashirama. But I will win the war. The sword he used to stab Hashirama disappears. Madara falls... smirking.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 24, 2013)

Predict flashback about young Madara and Hashirama, we will see their parents and the leader of their clan - Sarutobi Sasuke. Someone should lead the clan before Hashirama become mature, afterall.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 24, 2013)

madara: "was that as good for you as it was for me, hashi?"

hashi: "ummmm.....i got to get going......it was, um, fun?"

madara: "wait, what?  where you going?"

hashi: "mito is waiting for me.  i'm sure she's starting to get worried/"

madara: "NO!  you can't leave yet...." (madara tried to put a genjutsu on hashirama, BUT IT WAS A WOOD CLONE)

scene changes to the leaf village.....hashirama enters his house.

mito: "how'd it go, dear?"

hashirama: "ummmm, good, good.  madara's dead.  everything's A-OK"

mito: "oh, good.  by the way, hashirama.  i'm pregnant......"

(madara followed hashirama back to the village without hashirama knowing.  he overheard mito's announcement and was heartbroken.  he left the village, heartbroken, with only some "essence" of his beloved hashirama with him.  with a broken heart, he vanished from the world and made it believe he was dead, just as hashirama claimed.

-----the end----


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 24, 2013)

Notice how close he was in his attempt to capture Naruto
Notice how close he was in his attempt to capture Naruto

What a strange coincidence


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 24, 2013)

kid Hashirama and Madara, right after learning the alphabet, realizes that they form the letter "H" when they tape their genitals together


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> an undetonated COR produces wind similar to a FRS.
> an undetonated COR produces wind similar to a FRS.
> 
> What a strange coincidence



Coincidence, I see none.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 24, 2013)

This scene is also similar.
an undetonated COR produces wind similar to a FRS.
an undetonated COR produces wind similar to a FRS.
an undetonated COR produces wind similar to a FRS.

Now we just need this scene for hashirama-madara.
an undetonated COR produces wind similar to a FRS.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 24, 2013)

I really hope this flashback is over after this chapter, I want to hear what Sasuke is gonna ask the 4th hokage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 24, 2013)

Michael Lucky said:


> kid Hashirama and Madara, right after learning the alphabet, realizes that they form the letter "H" when they tape their genitals together



Wrong alphabet. 



mayumi said:


> Now we just need this scene for hashirama-madara.
> Rinnegan Obito's full power.



No we need the kissy scene. I don't want to go through the manga to find it though.



jgalt7 said:


> mito: "how'd it go, dear?"
> 
> hashirama: "ummmm, good, good.  madara's dead.  everything's A-OK"
> 
> mito: "oh, good.  by the way, hashirama.  i'm pregnant......"



Hashi's first kid is named Madara. Calling it now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope we see their fathers or mothers

I bet their dads were badass


----------



## Addy (Feb 24, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan Obito's full power.
> Rinnegan Obito's full power.
> 
> What a strange coincidence



i am kind of on the fence on the parallel. while sasuke and madara had an inferiority complex at that time which led them to join oro/leave konoha, sasuke's "inferiority" is boiled by itachi not giving a shit about him when they met and seeing more interest in naruto. do you get what i mean?.

similarities between the two are superficial like hashirama and naruto having the same personality but that's it.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Feb 24, 2013)

I predict Hashi wtfstomps Madara with his statue. 
But first, we have to take a step back and see how the Hashidara relationship started. 
Hashi shows lonely Madara the power of love. <3 
We all know Madara loves a good spanking from Hashirama. :spwank


----------



## warp drive (Feb 24, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> I hope we see their fathers or mothers
> 
> I bet their dads were badass



You wanna go into the third level: flashback within a flashback within a flashback? 
I'll stop watching Naurto at that point.  

I hope next chapter we can switch back to the presesnt with Sasuke's choice.


----------



## Casshern (Feb 24, 2013)

Probably going to see Izuna. I hope we get to see kid Tobirama too doing what he does best, badmouthing Uchihas like a boss.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2013)

warp drive said:


> You wanna go into the third level: flashback within a flashback within a flashback?
> I'll stop watching Naurto at that point.
> 
> I hope next chapter we can switch back to the presesnt with Sasuke's choice.



If we are going back to them as 8-year-olds this is probably going to be a long one. 

This chapter will be Hashirama/Madara through and through. Hopefully.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 25, 2013)

Michael Lucky said:


> kid Hashirama and Madara, right after learning the alphabet, realizes that they form the letter "H" when they tape their genitals together



:rofl. Where did this idea even come from?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

Hashirama recaps everything parallel to Tobi's account with more details in what I think will be a part two of four flashback series...


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gonna call this one....madara's rinnegan was an accident......

hashirama uses a seal that required his flesh to seal madara's chakra...a seal he learned from mito.  this made him lose most of his longevity.  instead of killing his pal, madara, he sealed his chakra to prevent him from accessing higher level EMS techs and controlling tailed beasts.....

this is probably why it was strange that madara didn't do a thing when hashirama died and tobirama took over.  given what we have seen, madara is way above tobirama's skill level since hashirama had to pull out sage mode to beat madara.

so madara was rendered powerless by hashi's seal and had no choice but to hide in shame.  but without realizing it, hashirama accidentally gave madara the rinnegan, not knowing that his cells combined with the EMS would awaken the rinnegan.

given that the flesh of hashirama in madara is a seal, madara sstill cannot activate the higher level jutsus of the rinnegan, except a simple summoning jutsu.  so he had no other choice but to give the eyes to nagato and wait for him to master it and resurrect madara's body without the seal restraining his powers since seals vanish during the death of the body.

it just doesn't make sense that madara made no moves of any kind after hashirama's death given the level of power he has, especially with the rinnegan.

it's a long shot, but hey...


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 25, 2013)

I think rinnegan is awakened when you let go of your hatred. Madara of today seems alot less violent and hateful. When the mere name of Hashirama supposedly pissed him off beyond all belief  now praises that name. I think its gained by letting go of your hate. In that old age of Madara he probably had alot of time to think to himself.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 25, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I think rinnegan is awakened when you let go of your hatred. Madara of today seems alot less violent and hateful. When the mere name of Hashirama supposedly pissed him off beyond all belief  now praises that name. I think its gained by letting go of your hate. In that old age of Madara he probably had alot of time to think to himself.



He wanted to kill Tsunade simply because she was Hashi's descendant so nah.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2013)

Hatred definitely isn't it. Maybe one needs to possess the pinnacle of both Uchiha and Senju powers, and reach a state of perfect stillness, or border the line between life and death.

If it's the latter, I can imagine Sasuke obtaining the Rinnegan after receiving an epic ass kicking courtesy of the Nidaime Hokage.


I can dream.


----------



## handsock (Feb 25, 2013)

I predict Hashi evil dead style rapes Mads in the buttocks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2013)

@ jgalt7 - That is actually a very interesting theory. Not sure how much of a fan I am but it's highly plausible. +reps



Csdabest said:


> I think rinnegan is awakened when you let go of your hatred. Madara of today seems alot less violent and hateful. When the mere name of Hashirama supposedly pissed him off beyond all belief  now praises that name. I think its gained by letting go of your hate. In that old age of Madara he probably had alot of time to think to himself.



Madara got the Rinnegan because when he tried to die the shinigami who went to pick him up was like "Oh hell no!" and Madara got rejected yet again; it reminded him of when Hashirama said the same thing to him and he felt so much pain he awoke it.



handsock said:


> I predict Hashi evil dead style rapes Mads in the buttocks.



Wut.


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 25, 2013)

I think we're going to get when Harry Met Sally.  We're going to see them meet over points in their lives and how the rivalry forms.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara got the Rinnegan because when he tried to die the shinigami who went to pick him up was like "Oh hell no!" and Madara got rejected yet again; it reminded him of when Hashirama said the same thing to him and he felt so much pain he awoke it.



Wut.


----------



## auem (Feb 25, 2013)

i would love to see kid Tobirama meets Madara for the first time and first thing he does is splash water on Mad's face...


----------



## jso (Feb 25, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> I think we're going to get when Harry Met Sally.  We're going to see them meet over points in their lives and how the rivalry forms.



That would be kinda epic tbh. I hope we get some Izuna in there cos fuck it, technically this flashback is supposed to be about Uchiha/Senju and not necessarily Madara/Hashirama.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 25, 2013)

dat kid tobirama. 

no pedo.


----------



## auem (Feb 25, 2013)

I just realized that White Zetsu's goofiness is actually attributed to Hashi's normal self...
his cell's might is gar reaching..


----------



## Sarry (Feb 25, 2013)

auem said:


> i would love to see kid Tobirama meets Madara for the first time and first thing he does is splash water on Mad's face...


, 

Tobirama seems the type to bitch first, then act later. So i'd say he'd be all bark and no bite when he was younger


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Considering he was going whoop Sasuke's ass that's unlikely


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 25, 2013)

auem said:


> I just realized that White Zetsu's goofiness is actually attributed to Hashi's normal self...
> his cell's might is gar reaching..



so does that mean hashirama doesn't poo also?  dat hashirama...so epic!


----------



## Chibason (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm thinking we'll get a little kid Tobirama vs kid Izuna along with more Madara and Shodai.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2013)

jso said:


> That would be kinda epic tbh. I hope we get some Izuna in there cos fuck it, technically this flashback is supposed to be about Uchiha/Senju and not necessarily Madara/Hashirama.



I always pictured their lives as being a long series of short interactions, anyway. Every year they probably only see one another maybe 10 days maximum (if not significantly less), but their relationship has such an intensity that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 25, 2013)

When Maddy met Hashy


----------



## Sarry (Feb 25, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> When Maddy met Hashy



Hashirama is telling his story infront of three children, and they are laying down to hear his story.
Hashi = Ted 
Madara = ?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 25, 2013)

I predict Hashirama saying that Madara killed his own parents and had Izuna left.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2013)

I've played with the idea of Madara killing his father and I typically use it. I still cling to my headcanon that his mom died in childbirth though.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've played with the idea of Madara killing his father and I typically use it. I still cling to my headcanon that his mom died in childbirth though.



That would make sense. Mother dies during the birth if Izuna, which leads to Madara caring for his brother more than anything to fill that hole of losing his mother.

That would be a good thing for Kishi to start off with next chapter.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2013)

No hopefully we get madara vs hashi back.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 25, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> No hopefully we get madara vs hashi back.



Kishi can't do that now, he has to build up the tension to the battle first. What we saw last chapter was only a tease.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2013)

Fine but I want full fledge senju vs uchiha feats.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 25, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Fine but I want full fledge senju vs uchiha feats.



Now that you mention it. It would be awesome to see the various battles between the Senju and Uchiha armies.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I want these flashbacks to end. I seriously don't understand the VOTE hype, everyone knows the outcome.

Bring us back to the war. I wasted chapters listening to naruto talk, may as well get it over with


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes it would, add in sarotoubi clan as well shit would be crazy.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 25, 2013)

madara's youngest brother shokiku uchiha fought hashirama and was accidently killed, that is why madara held a grudge against hashirama all this time even though they were friends.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 25, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> madara's youngest brother shokiku uchiha fought hashirama and was accidently killed, that is why madara held a grudge against hashirama all this time even though they were friends.



If you are having a legitimate fight, death ought to be an expected consequence.  No apologies.  Death is the best outcome in that kind of a fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> That would make sense. Mother dies during the birth if Izuna, which leads to Madara caring for his brother more than anything to fill that hole of losing his mother.



I said this two or three pages ago. 



Roxa5 said:


> I want these flashbacks to end. I seriously don't understand the VOTE hype, everyone knows the outcome.
> 
> Bring us back to the war. I wasted chapters listening to naruto talk, may as well get it over with



I don't care so much about the battle as I do the history and character development here. 



eyeknockout said:


> madara's youngest brother shokiku uchiha fought hashirama and was accidently killed, that is why madara held a grudge against hashirama all this time even though they were friends.



Pretty sure Madara only had one bro.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure Madara only had one bro.



No. madara had 7 brothers


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 25, 2013)

To be honest I don't really want to know the history of Hashi or Madara, every time Kishi tries to flesh out the backstory of a character, he always manages to make me hate them.

Id rather Hashi and Mads just be really powerful ninjas who had a falling out, and leave it at that. Maybe subtly hint at some stuff, but leave it open.

But sadly that won't happen, and instead were going to get something awful that makes Hashi look like a complete moron and a tool, and make Mads look like a pathetic crybaby.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> madara's youngest brother shokiku uchiha fought hashirama and was accidently killed, that is why madara held a grudge against hashirama all this time even though they were friends.



I rather go with Madara being mad cause Hashirama was always the superior and potentially cause he got Mito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2013)

Madara's father:

He sacrificed himself/let Madara kill him/told Madara to kill him so that his son could gain the MS and again match Hashirama. 

It would fit the trend of Uchihas expressing their love for one another in very disturbing ways, and would further explain Madara's fanatical power complex.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Madara being pissed over a girl wouldn't correlate to the rivalry between naruto and sasuke..... Such a relevation would mean that Sakura bears relevance to the plot

And that just can't happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Madara being pissed over a girl wouldn't correlate to the rivalry between naruto and sasuke..... Such a relevation would mean that Sakura bears relevance to the plot
> 
> And that just can't happen.



It also doesn't fit his character, is timeline-problematic, and has absolutely no canon "evidence" (and nothing that can even be taken as pseudo-evidence) to back it up. 

Just because there are two guys who are rivals, it doesn't mean there is a girl involved (for ex: Kakashi and Guy), much less one involved to create love-interest tension (for ex: the sannin, because even though Jiraiya crushed on Tsunade, Orochimaru had nothing to do with it). 

Kishi has more or less given us the skeletal structure of why Madara is the way he is already and there's no need to add a love interest like that.


----------



## jso (Feb 25, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> I want these flashbacks to end. I seriously don't understand the VOTE hype


..

We just saw a giant-mokujin use a bijuudama as a rasengan and a susano'o-kyuubi that fired a bijuudama as a rasenshuriken of sorts, nevermind some form of Tsunade-progenitor sage mode or the OG rashomon summon or the megajutsu which literally seems to be the ultimate Senju techique in that it literally appears to have a thousand hands..

how do you not feel the VOTE hype? 

For the love of Kid Hashirama's haircut, be amazed


----------



## rac585 (Feb 25, 2013)

jso said:


> how do you not feel the VOTE hype?



mainly cause we know how it's gonna end. i'd rather go back to obito and madara battle.

but i predicted at least 5 chapters of flashbacks. and that was 2 chapters ago.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rac said:


> mainly cause we know how it's gonna end. i'd rather go back to obito and madara battle.
> 
> but i predicted at least 5 chapters of flashbacks. and that was 2 chapters ago.



technically, we don't know how it really ended.  people thought madara died.  madara claimed won cause he got wood......i kind want to know what the heck really happened....and despite the vast power madara had and gained, why he did nothing after hashirama died.......


----------



## rac585 (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah but the end result was still madara surviving / molesting obito.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope Izuna gets 1 panel in the next chapter.

That 1 panel will spur hundreds of theories and bullshit. Izunas been influencing impossible stories for awhile now


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2013)

i want to get to madaras own flashback eventually of what how he got nagato after this one is done. only 2 flashbacks i dont mind.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 26, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> I hope Izuna gets 1 panel in the next chapter.
> 
> That 1 panel will spur hundreds of theories and bullshit. Izunas been influencing impossible stories for awhile now



Izuna was said to be Madara's equal in every way unlike how Tobirama's < Hashiarama. I wonder how their fights turned out. Could Hashirama take on both Madara and Izuna?


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> madara's youngest brother shokiku uchiha fought hashirama and was accidently killed, that is why madara held a grudge against hashirama all this time even though they were friends.



Who?


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't see a love triangle of any sort, I predict it being all about Madara's brother


----------



## Marsala (Feb 26, 2013)

starr said:


> I don't see a love triangle of any sort, I predict it being all about Madara's brother



Will we actually get to hear Izuna's name in canon?

I wonder if Tobirama might sympathize with Madara at all. Both of them were stuck in Hashirama's shadow.


----------



## Yuna (Feb 26, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I rather go with Madara being mad cause Hashirama was always the superior and potentially cause he got Mito.


No, no, Madara is mad because Mito got Hashirama.


----------



## geminis (Feb 26, 2013)

I predict Uzumaki clan being mediators between Senju/Uchiha.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto will activate his spiral powers, and pierce through the heavens with his drill


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 26, 2013)

madara activates spirt mode and with that he scrapes a victory against hashirama but he genjutsu th 1st so that history remembers the 1st as the winner. he then visits mito and tells her that their child will call hashiram as dad and never let the 1st or anyone know who the real father was. Mito pleads saying  no and that she love's madara and madara replies saying that harishma will make a better farther and never let the child become a shinobi so that he never awakens the sharingan eyes.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yuna said:


> No, no, Madara is mad because Mito got Hashirama.



LOL love triangle with a twist.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2013)

madara loses and uses izanagi to make hashirama think he is dead. really, it is that predictable 

or hashirama spares his life.


----------



## takL (Feb 26, 2013)

i predict another major bad hair cut by hashi's mum. on little 'load ignoble' tobirama's head that is and i bet he was wimpy.
izuna will also show, maybe their families too and yea mito. and we might even get to see how madara and izuna got their mangekyos.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

my prediction.


Madara will bring down the statue whit Amaterasu.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 26, 2013)

Flashbackception continues. We'll probably see young Izuna and young Tobirama too. Hopefully we'll see Mito too and learn how exactly is the Uzumaki clan related to the Senju.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm thinking the chapter will be dedicated to Madara and Hashirama's developing relationship, and how their differing opinions on "what is a shinobi/village" is what lead to both the founding of Konoha and their inevitable final battle. The chapter will end with flashing forward to Madara's "death" as the cliffhanger.

The following chapter will explore Madara's death, the direction the village was heading --including the decision to make a Jinchuuriki and then the distribution of the other Bijuu-- and even the details of Hashirama's death. This will conclude Hashirama's story.


----------



## Undead (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope little Tobirama shows up this chapter.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 26, 2013)

Flashbackception will probably continue and lead up to Uchiha and Senju becoming enemies. Than at the end of the chapter we might return to the original flashback to see Buddha going to use some attack for the cliff hanger.

If not the cliff hanger will probably be Izuna and Madara gaining MS, which will have to do with how the Senju & Uchiha became enemies.


----------



## Seirenity (Feb 26, 2013)

I predict a cute little Madara turning into a big bad Madara


----------



## Kusa (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope there won't be a triangle love  Pleace no Madara loved Mito crap or Mito loved Madara one.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 26, 2013)

Villain said:


> I hope there won't be a triangle love  Pleace no Madara loved Mito crap or Mito loved Madara one.



Both Mito and Madara loved Hashirama, there's no point in denying it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 26, 2013)

Who wouldn't love dat wood?


----------



## Kusa (Feb 26, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Both Mito and Madara loved Hashirama, there's no point in denying it.



Their love for Hashi is okay,the bad thing would if they loved each other or if one of them loved the other.

Madara only loves his brother and Hashi,it should stay that way.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 26, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Both Mito and Madara loved Hashirama, there's no point in denying it.



Actually Hashirama himself confirmed that Madara loved Izuna the most

Its like how Sasuke cares way more about Itachi than about Naruto.

Real bros>>fake bros


----------



## Annabella (Feb 26, 2013)

I predict little Izuna. If Hashi is telling Sasuke about the full context of their VotE fight then the topic of Izuna (a major part of Madara's motivation) might come up at some point. He already referred to how much Madara loved Izuna so it's possible that he will explain further.

Also, I predict little Tobirama


----------



## Undead (Feb 26, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Also, I predict little Tobirama


Stoked to see him I see.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> madara loses and uses izanagi to make hashirama think he is dead. really, it is that predictable
> 
> or hashirama spares his life.



Izanagi doesn't leave a corpse behind.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Izanagi doesn't leave a corpse behind.


but maybe Harishima does a wood jutsu were madara is crushed and use Izanagi.

[YOUTUBE]5vYTq2Q28N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## auem (Feb 26, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Flashbackception will probably continue and *lead up to Uchiha and Senju becoming enemies*. Than at the end of the chapter we might return to the original flashback to see Buddha going to use some attack for the cliff hanger.
> 
> If not the cliff hanger will probably be Izuna and Madara gaining MS, which will have to do with how the Senju & Uchiha became enemies.



Tobirama said Uchiha and Senju were enemy as long as he remembered....most logical conclusion is they were enemies even before Hashi and Madara met..


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> but maybe Harishima does a wood jutsu were madara is crushed and use Izanagi.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5vYTq2Q28N0[/YOUTUBE]



Not sure what you're trying to say.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 26, 2013)

Madara used Koto Amatsukami to make Hashirama believe he was dead. Muahahaaha


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Madara used Koto Amatsukami to make Hashirama believe he was dead. Muahahaaha



And the rest of Konoha? And what about his coffin?


----------



## Recal (Feb 26, 2013)

I predict Izuna.  Come on, Kishi.  Make it happen!  I've been waiting ages to see him doing... you know... actual stuff, instead of standing there being all holey-eyed and creepy.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not sure what you're trying to say.



he is basically saying that hashirama could have a used a jutsu like bijuu dama where a corps would not exist.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> he is basically saying that hashirama could have a used a jutsu like bijuu dama where a corps would not exist.



So he stabbed him in the chest with a uber-haxxed sword, presumably killing him, then proceeded to blow his ass to shit with a huge bijuu-dama like move?


----------



## Annabella (Feb 26, 2013)

I think Izuna will be the peaceful type. Their relationship might somehow parallel Sasuke and Itachi. 


Paragon said:


> Stoked to see him I see.



i imagine he'd be something like this


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel like this chapter will be spent for exploiting Izuna and his relationship with Madara.

The next chapter will start showing us the tragic fate of Izuna thus the start of Madara's fall.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 26, 2013)

I can forgive kishi for releasing 1 or 2 boring chapters, since I loved the last 3.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> So he stabbed him in the chest with a uber-haxxed sword, presumably killing him, then proceeded to blow his ass to shit with a huge bijuu-dama like move?



something like that.

think of every DBZ fight where the villain gets disintegrated.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> And the rest of Konoha? And what about his coffin?



Wasnt there. And...ummmm....maybe....uhhhhh...lets see. Maybe kishi doesn't care about those details and will leave it as a plot hole?


----------



## Talis (Feb 26, 2013)

I predict Madara throwing the pebble much further then Hashirama as he's praising him for being a worthfull rival.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 26, 2013)

With how few cats are in this manga, I am debating how I am going to go on.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 26, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I think Izuna will be the peaceful type. Their relationship might somehow parallel Sasuke and Itachi.
> 
> 
> i imagine he'd be something like this



It "might"?

Kishimoto's got a massive boner for parallels.

But yes, Izuna will appear in the flashback for sure. 

Can't say I really care about him, though. The guy looks like Sai wearing a wig.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 26, 2013)

I already made a thread but if it turns out that there were previous generations of stronger Uchiha/Senju rivalrys before HashiMadara I called it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Madara will complete the Eye of the Moon, and fire a beam of light from the moon at Naruto.  Naruto will then be comically mind-raped to the Hallelujah Chorus for no damn reason at all.  The experience will be so traumatic that he loses the ability to mold chakra until the spirit of his dead mother slaps some sense into him


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 26, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I think Izuna will be the peaceful type. Their relationship might somehow parallel Sasuke and Itachi.
> 
> 
> i imagine he'd be something like this



Stole


----------



## Cjones (Feb 26, 2013)

We find out Izuna liked Toka and  Tobirama wasn't having any of that.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Feb 26, 2013)

I predict Madara/Hashirama's parents


----------



## Annabella (Feb 26, 2013)

Luiz said:


> It "might"?
> 
> Kishimoto's got a massive boner for parallels.



ok then, it 'will' be a parallel  

Like Sasuke, Madara loved his brother than anything but despite everything Izuna sacrificed for him, Madara wasn't able to fulfill his brother's wishes (if Izuna wanted peace). However, Sasuke still has a chance. 



> But yes, Izuna will appear in the flashback for sure.
> 
> Can't say I really care about him, though. The guy looks like Sai wearing a wig.


 Izuna looks better, I think.
Their lips are similar though


----------



## Kusa (Feb 26, 2013)

Izuna looks like Sasuke to me even more then Madara.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2013)

Madara was actually an only child and Izuna only got referred to as his brother because of their Bonds, not direct blood despite them both being Uchiha, kinda like Naruto and Sasuke 
Just wait, it's coming


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just want to see some more action, not a full chapter of talking. 

I didnt wait an entire week for a full chapter of meaningless repetitive talking.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2013)

It's coming, Prazzy. Kishimoto doesn't have the balls to give us an insightful chapter


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2013)

No Evil hints yet?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

Nope, probably won't get any.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 26, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> I think we're going to get when Harry Met Sally.  We're going to see them meet over points in their lives and how the rivalry forms.


This. I hope Kishi keeps it short. I want to see how the VOTE fight ends.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Hurry up and flesh out VOTE Kishi, it's time for the Rinnegan to let loose.

It's been awhile.


----------



## Casshern (Feb 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hurry up and flesh out VOTE Kishi, it's time for the Rinnegan to let loose.
> 
> It's been awhile.



Would really like to see this.

Madara going all out for once since he came back and K.O/killing pretty much everyone except Naruto in that battle until the kages arrive to take care of things.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 26, 2013)

This chapter better let my jaw drop by the end of it.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

i predict izuna


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 26, 2013)

Izuna will appear, but I doubt it's gonna be this week.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 26, 2013)

Predicting Hashirama will be the arrogant genius and Madara will be the bullied hard worker of his generation, and by the end of the chapter everyone will want Madara to win and kick Hashirama's ass.


----------



## Rose (Feb 26, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Nope, probably won't get any.



Chapter's going to be boring then?


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hurry up and flesh out VOTE Kishi, it's time for the Rinnegan to let loose.
> 
> It's been awhile.


It wont happen, Kishi messed up big having the whole alliance against Madara, if he goes full on too many named characters will die, or if he does say for instance drop 10 meteors, you can bet your ass some ass pull will stop them, it's a shame really... Unless of course Kishi goes bananas and kills of a few dozen characters, but I suspect the Japs would go crazy.

Side note: WTF is up with Izuna's lips?


----------



## rac585 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rose said:


> Chapter's going to be boring then?



that is usually the case. unless the guy is busy.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> It wont happen, Kishi messed up big having the whole alliance against Madara, if he goes full on too many named characters will die, or if he does say for instance drop 10 meteors, you can bet your ass some ass pull will stop them, it's a shame really... Unless of course Kishi goes bananas and kills of a few dozen characters, but I suspect the Japs would go crazy.
> 
> Side note: WTF is up with Izuna's lips?


With Naruto and Bee being able to lob Bijudamas to counter the Bijudama's, how's it a 'asspull' if Shattered Heaven is countered by that?


----------



## Frosch (Feb 26, 2013)

We only get Evil hints when the chapter is epic, such as the previous one that had freaking Sage Mode Hashirama, Kyuubi wearing Susano'o, etc.

The one before that did not have "HOLY SHIT" epic, but that doesn't means it was bad. So no Evil hints doesn't means boring, just means there won't be gargantuan wood scrotums teabagging the land of fire or something massive.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Feb 26, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> We only get Evil hints when the chapter is epic, such as the previous one that had freaking Sage Mode Hashirama, Kyuubi wearing Susano'o, etc.
> 
> The one before that did not have "HOLY SHIT" epic, but that doesn't means it was bad. So no Evil hints doesn't means boring, just means there won't be *gargantuan wood scrotums OF GOD teabagging the land of fire* or something massive.


fixed it and reps for you lol!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You guys give evil waaaaay to much attention. Just talk to the people at one of the scintillation sites and you will get the same results. Evil aint nobody special.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

We receive Evil spoilers whenever he finds the chapter interesting. Or so that's how it feels to me.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 26, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> We only get Evil hints when the chapter is epic, such as the previous one that had freaking Sage Mode Hashirama, Kyuubi wearing Susano'o, etc.
> 
> The one before that did not have "HOLY SHIT" epic, but that doesn't means it was bad. So no Evil hints doesn't means boring, just means there won't be gargantuan wood scrotums teabagging the land of fire or something massive.



What if the chapter is so amazing that it left Evil at a loss for words? 

I predict: HashiDara rivalry and the symbolic fleshing out of the parallel between Hashirama/Madara and Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 26, 2013)

Rose said:


> Chapter's going to be boring then?



Fortunately, his idea and mine about what makes a chapter interesting don't always match.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 26, 2013)

Kyuubizord and wood sage wasnt that interesting to spoil IMO. So sick of the past era hype, go back to the war already.


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> We receive Evil spoilers whenever he finds the chapter interesting. Or so that's how it feels to me.



Sometimes. He gave us spoilers for chapter 600 lol


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Stormcloak said:


> Sometimes. He gave us spoilers for chapter 600 lol



But not chapter 560. 

Greatest chapter of all time.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2013)

Not as good as 558/559


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2013)

> Kyuubizord and wood sage wasnt that interesting to spoil IMO. So sick of the past era hype, go back to the war already.



Why, it's been awful


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2013)

Hopefully we dont get:
this the entire chapter.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 26, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Madara will complete the Eye of the Moon, and fire a beam of light from the moon at Naruto.  Naruto will then be comically mind-raped to the Hallelujah Chorus for no damn reason at all.  The experience will be so traumatic that he loses the ability to mold chakra until the spirit of his dead mother slaps some sense into him



Well, Nardo's mother is a redhead.


----------



## navy (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope Madara isnt lame and butthurt as a kid.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 26, 2013)

Hashirama reveals that Madara didn't do it for love, or hate, or principle, or pride. Madara did it for...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The MONEY, bitches!
​


----------



## Qwills (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hopefully we dont get:
> this the entire chapter.



Pretty much this, I dislike flashbacks if they're uninteresting and if they went with entirely with the kid stuff then I'd be salty. Can't break out an epic fight I've been waiting forever for then go to some kid shit, french fry mode if they do.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Kyuubizord and wood sage wasnt that interesting to spoil IMO. So sick of the past era hype, go back to the war already.



lol kyuubizord. i call him madara's dragonzord.


----------



## Magician (Feb 26, 2013)

Now we test Kishi's writing ability on how he transitions from the middle of an epic fight to a normal probably talkative flashback.

I hope to GOD this isn't a boring chapter. Naruto has been so good lately


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

Hopefully he spends like one page on kid then goes to hashi and mads at a older age.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 26, 2013)

navy said:


> I hope Madara isnt lame and butthurt as a kid.



I think Madara will be similar to Snake Sasuke or early-Taka Sasuke


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol kyuubizord. i call him madara's dragonzord.


Dragonzord


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2013)

The first of three to five chapters that delve into Madara's childhood.

This one will probably be the most boring...just covering the basics of how their rivalry started. I imagine the reaction will be wry as well.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 26, 2013)

i just hope they skip to how village was formed already. no need for lengthy flashbacks.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 26, 2013)

God forbid there's another girl involved in this flashback/ storyline.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2013)

Expect mito to be the cause.


----------



## bleakwinter (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd be okay if it there was Mito/another girl tangled up between Hashirama and Madara as long as she's actually useful and powerful (e.g not some useless background cheerleader like Rin and Sakura)


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 26, 2013)

It will obviously be a triangle like every other one.


----------



## Stratogabo (Feb 26, 2013)

1) We see Madara walking off on Hashirama
2) Madara's pissed as fuck and wishes he was stronger
3) Orochimoto appears from behind a tree and bites Mad-ara
4) ????


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 26, 2013)

navy said:


> I hope Madara isnt lame and *butthurt* as a kid.



Dem Uchiha genes tho. . .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> It will obviously be a triangle like every other one.



Like Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru, right? 

Or Kakashi and Gai?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2013)

I bet Hashirama payed more attention to Izuna and that made Madara jealous


----------



## Sarry (Feb 26, 2013)

What are the chances that we get to see young Tobirama?


----------



## Seiji (Feb 26, 2013)

Sarry said:


> What are the chances that we get to see young Tobirama?



This chapter? Or in the succeeding ones? Either way, I think we might. He could appear in the flashbacks due to his connection to Hashirama.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 26, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> This chapter? Or in the succeeding ones? Either way, I think we might. He could appear in the flashbacks due to his connection to Hashirama.



Say this chapter. 
One of the things I want to see is young Tobirama: if he always demanding or just grew in it


----------



## Summers (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hell Nahhh, please dont , heavens not.*



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hopefully we dont get:
> this the entire chapter.



Good god NO! 

It will be so incredibly predictable. It will go like this--Neatly rapped up in 2.4 chapters of turd. They were the best of friends but misunderstanding makes paths split, blah blah angst blach blah* rage*, puke out _lecture_ from Hashirama. With the biggest twist being that Madara had the Idea of will of fire.

Oh so tragic, oh the Irony, Oh the lordy lord lauddy lordy lauddsss!


----------



## mayumi (Feb 26, 2013)

basically madara's and hashirama's relationship can be summed up as blah blah, revenge, wah wah, emo, angst over the course of 10-20 years.


----------



## Summers (Feb 26, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> God forbid there's another girl involved in this flashback/ storyline.



pussy be dangerous.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Like Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru, right?
> 
> Or Kakashi and Gai?



Of course, at least in my head.


----------



## Magician (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a feeling this chapter's going to be boring, but I will believe!


----------



## Ezekial (Feb 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> With Naruto and Bee being able to lob Bijudamas to counter the Bijudama's, how's it a 'asspull' if Shattered Heaven is countered by that?



Having unlimited chakra and spamming Bijuu Dama's is an asspull.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2013)

Sirius said:
			
		

> God forbid there's another girl involved in this flashback/ storyline.



Potentially quit-worthy.

I don't know how anyone can possibly want that. It's grossly out-of-character and would already be retconning what we got two chapters ago.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 26, 2013)

Just say no, to none combat flashbacks Kishi.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

yeesh nagato's dog plot seems more original at this point.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 26, 2013)

I predict bonds and angst.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Sage Mode Hashirama appears, knowing Kishi, we'll have to sit through two chapters of none-Vote material before "The Return to the Awesome."


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> yeesh nagato's dog plot seems more original at this point.



it was always original. matter of fact because it was so original it ended up being funny


----------



## Cjones (Feb 26, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> God forbid there's another girl involved in this flashback/ storyline.



Madara goes ape shit because Tobirama killed Izuna over Toka. 

Calling that fakeshit.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 26, 2013)

I still can't believe Tsunade's the only descendant of Hashirama and she has no real genetic abilities, just imagine the awesomeness gene cocktail she, her parents and cousins should have! Having both Senju DNA (coming from Hashi himself, the ultimate senju specimen) AND Uzumaki DNA. You'd think the children would be recreations of the younger son of Mansali Teuchi (what I assume is the name of the Sage of the Six Paths)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

Summers said:


> Good god NO!
> 
> It will be so incredibly predictable. It will go like this--Neatly rapped up in 2.4 chapters of turd. They were the best of friends but misunderstanding makes paths split, blah blah angst blach blah* rage*, puke out _lecture_ from Hashirama. With the biggest twist being *that Madara had the Idea of will of fire.
> *
> Oh so tragic, oh the Irony, Oh the lordy lord lauddy lordy lauddsss!


i would not be surprised fire is the main element of the uchiha.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Potentially quit-worthy.
> 
> I don't know how anyone can possibly want that. It's grossly out-of-character and would already be retconning what we got two chapters ago.



Nonsense.

Hashirama was tapping Mito's ass; the almost equally famous Madara undoubtedly piped a lady or two.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 26, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> God forbid there's another girl involved in this flashback/ storyline.



And god forbid Tsunade having slug sage mode.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

dunno if mito is involved most likely she'll like madara and he'll ignore
altho that may be the opposite here since hashirama is the superior while madara is the scrub


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

αce said:


> dunno if mito is involved most likely she'll like madara and he'll ignore
> altho that may be the opposite here since hashirama is the superior while madara is the scrub



Are we forgetting Hashirama's Godly wood?


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 26, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> I still can't believe Tsunade's the only descendant of Hashirama and she has no real genetic abilities, just imagine the awesomeness gene cocktail she, her parents and cousins should have! Having both Senju DNA (coming from Hashi himself, the ultimate senju specimen) AND Uzumaki DNA. You'd think the children would be recreations of the younger son of Mansali Teuchi (what I assume is the name of the Sage of the Six Paths)



It is because she is a woman.

Chapter ETA?


----------



## Magician (Feb 26, 2013)

αce said:


> dunno if mito is involved most likely she'll like madara and he'll ignore
> altho that may be the opposite here since hashirama is the superior while madara is the scrub



So _Madara's_ the one to get friendzoned. My man Hashirama is a pimp!


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Potentially quit-worthy.
> 
> I don't know how anyone can possibly want that. It's grossly out-of-character and would already be retconning what we got two chapters ago.



Someone(can't remember who) mentioned that the bell test likely came from games Madara, Mito and Hashirama used to play. At this point, I wouldn't be surprised.



			
				Geijutsu said:
			
		

> I still can't believe Tsunade's the only descendant of Hashirama and she has no real genetic abilities


That would mean *Kishi* giving a female character something cool. You might as well look somewhere else for that.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 26, 2013)

We shall probably see Uzumaki clan members in these flashbacks. And maybe in combat.


----------



## Summers (Feb 26, 2013)

Flashbacks within flashbacks. What sounded like a Joke may come to pass.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 26, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> God forbid there's another girl involved in this flashback/ storyline.



We'll get to see Mito as a kid and how she causes much angst between Hashi and Mads. The first case of Uzimaki and Uchiha rivalries.


----------



## Magician (Feb 26, 2013)

Summers said:


> Flashbacks within flashbacks. What sounded like a Joke may come to pass.



Maybe we'll get a flashback within flashback _within_ flashback


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 26, 2013)

evil evil
where is my little evil


----------



## mayumi (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> We shall probably see Uzumaki clan members in these flashbacks. And maybe in combat.


Only thing to look forward to for me. We don't know any senjus living other than tsunade which makes this flashback pretty irrelevant. Naruto does not have relation to senjus and their fight against uchiha.


----------



## navy (Feb 26, 2013)

No Evil tonight...


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2013)

no evil means its a no action chapter.


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 26, 2013)

My only hope is that they don't off-panel Madara suddenly turning the tide on the Alliance. Naruto deserves some more moments of glory.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 26, 2013)

if mito becomes yoko ono, i might slit my wrist.....


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 26, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> My only hope is that they don't off-panel Madara suddenly turning the tide on the Alliance. Naruto deserves some more moments of glory.



I agree, because the video footage of Ninja Storm 3 seemed to be a secret ending of the war. We better get back to the war and Naruto's battles before even the Japanese version will be out on April.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 26, 2013)

OP and Bleach already got spoilers...where are Naruto's?


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

flashbacks, flashbacks, and more flashbacks


----------



## Summers (Feb 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Maybe we'll get a flashback within flashback _within_ flashback



Why not, I am guessing a flashback within a flashback, then a flash foward to their teens in that 2nd flashback, back to them being kids, then flash foward to young adults, then back to the fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 26, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> My only hope is that they don't off-panel Madara suddenly turning the tide on the Alliance. Naruto deserves some more moments of glory.



Madara's gaining importance. He's not being off-paneled. He'll get his flashback. It will just cover stuff Hashirama's won't.



Matrix XZ said:


> I agree, because the video footage of Ninja Storm 3 seemed to be a secret ending of the war. We better get back to the war and Naruto's battles before even the Japanese version will be out on April.



King of like how one of the other Naruto games got the secret knowledge that Tobi was Madara?


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> King of like how one of the other Naruto games got the secret knowledge that Tobi was Madara?



Madara makes his appearance in the Ninja Storm 3 as its confirmed.

I don't know how the war arc should end.


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 26, 2013)

chapters out


----------



## navy (Feb 26, 2013)

Where ma spoilers?


----------



## lordcloud121 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Naruto Chapter 622*

better than Part One Kiba's

Well no new feats for Hashirama just depicting who his father and apparently a third brother which is interesting..


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

i...actually liked the bits between hash and mads. it was actually handled pretty well so far.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 26, 2013)

vered said:


> no evil means its a no action chapter.



This chapter was really boring and pointless. No wonder Evil didn't show up.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 26, 2013)

And fleshing out the backstory of ninja world some.

Which btw would be very important if you were writing fanfiction.


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn you Kishimoto.


----------



## lordcloud121 (Feb 27, 2013)

HashiramaXMadara


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2013)

lordcloud121 said:


> HashiramaXMadara



Never happened, moving along.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Young Tobirama laying down the law.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarry said:


> What are the chances that we get to see young Tobirama?



We just did 100 percent.  And I'm a relieved there's not a girl in this chapter.



Yet.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh thank you kishi. Thank you for burning the parallulz so effortlessly. LMAO.

I LOVE HASHI AND MADA-CHAN, OMG.

Chapter is filler and is awesome. Fuck it all.

Also, Hashi's idea of peace is awesome. An agreement. That's right. Not TnJ and if it doesn't happen, beat the shit out of that person. An agreement. Between equals. Oh, Hashi. <3


----------



## Kakui Lee (Feb 27, 2013)

I almost cried when I read it. so sad. 

hooray for call backs


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 27, 2013)

What can I say? This is Kishimoto at his best and it's awesome to see.


----------



## Mateush (Feb 27, 2013)

I rarely like flashbacks, but this one was decent. Thank you, Kishi.


----------



## extinction (Feb 27, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Thank you for burning the parallulz so effortlessly


This.

Kishi redeeming Madz and reintroducing female love interest just to f*** him all up again


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 27, 2013)

This chapter was boring I have to say.

Philosophical kids... is that really believable?

But they can't all be action packed. I suppose it will fit in well enough in the volume.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 27, 2013)

Though the chapter was kind of boring, it was written well.


----------



## auem (Feb 27, 2013)

can't understand how people berate this chapter....!!!
Sasuke asked 'what is shinobi and village' and i find this story a necessary part of that answer...i waited so long for this.....


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 27, 2013)

auem said:


> can't understand how people berate this chapter....!!!
> Sasuke asked 'what is shinobi and village' and i find this story a necessary part of that answer...i waited so long for this.....



Probably because there's no surprise. It's telling us what was hinted at for a long time now.


----------



## Sango-chan (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that this chapter was ok, not the greatest but it did set out a good foundation of Madara and Hashirama back in the day so I can't complain. Its pretty obvious that it parallels to Naruto and Sauske.....which has been overly shadow.....I think will have about three or maybe for chapters left of flashbacks (hopefully). I wanna here what the Sauce has to say and also I wanna here about the other clan members of Konoha and how they play into this besides having the flashbacks orbit around the Uchiha.


----------



## warp drive (Feb 27, 2013)

crappy chapter 6/10. I bet it will get even worse next chapter as the kid-Hashirama-Madara story will likely prolong to 623.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 27, 2013)

My Review of the latest chapter:

[YOUTUBE]8DYE6ikyKcI[/YOUTUBE]

Are you as sick of the many Naruto and Sasuke parallels as I am? How much of a dick is Hashirama's father? How long will this flashback go for?


----------



## Cheirete (Feb 27, 2013)

This is great. We are going to se see the story of how Konoha (and the other hidden villages) were born.


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 27, 2013)

Turrin said:


> My Review of the latest chapter:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8DYE6ikyKcI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Are you as sick of the many Naruto and Sasuke parallels as I am?* How much of a dick is Hashirama's father? How long will this flashback go for?



yes, very tired of them. i guess this is setting up a chance for Madara to be redeemed now? *sigh*

i'm thinking Juubi will be the only bad guy by the end of this manga


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 27, 2013)

So much hate! It was decent.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

I rather enjoyed this chapter.

Every chapter can't be nonstop fighting, because then it turns into the Juubi fight and everyone hates it.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 1, 2013)

Madara's one weakness is finally revealed! He has a nervous bladder!

…

Man, do you think Hashirama went into that much detail? I wish I was an artist and could draw that scene. Tobirama would be facepalming so hard.


----------



## zerosamarises (Mar 1, 2013)

*Zero-Sama's Naruto Reviews/Discussions*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfGtGOcFsig[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sarry (Mar 1, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> We just did 100 percent.  And I'm a relieved there's not a girl in this chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet.



Come on now, this is the olden times we're talking about. I am sure there were capable female ninjas, unlike the current ones (Hinata, Sakura, Tenten, Kurenai, etc)


----------



## takL (Mar 2, 2013)

itama resembles zetsu....
the only letdown for me about the chap is tobiramas hair. i expected too much.

-some extracts from the raw

Hashi: I wonder…if it's impossible to make real agreements ….and allies…

Hashi:…do you have any brothers or sisters?
Madara: for me….4 siblings… I had…(lit: in my case…<we're> 5 siblings….we WERE...)
Hashi:　… 
Madara: we are shinobis, could die any day, eh. 
thered be some way for each of us to survive…
only if you and your enemies opened up to each other, hide nothing and took a pledge of brotherhood.
But that's when pigs fly…cos you cant see other peoples innermost insides. 
You never know, they might be fuming on the inside… 
Hashi: …I wonder… if its impossible to show the insides to each other.…
Madara: heaven knows …anyhoo I always pray to heaven in this place…to divine whether there is any way for it or not. (ie the pebble should reach the other side, if there is a way to make people lay their hearts bare)
Madara: this time around….seems like it (=heaven) finally decided for yes. …. 
Not just you…me too…now reached there.


----------



## auem (Mar 2, 2013)

takL said:


> itama resembles zetsu....
> the only letdown for me about the chap is tobiramas hair. i expected too much.
> 
> -some extracts from the raw
> ...



Wow..*pray to heaven*.. Madara really said that....?!!


----------



## takL (Mar 2, 2013)

auem said:


> Wow..*pray to heaven*.. Madara really said that....?!!



yep he said 願掛け=to make a wish/to offer prayers to god(/a god/heaven/ buddha/any saint) for something.


----------

